# سؤال عن برنامج caesar 2



## alaa elzayat (7 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام عليكم 
يا جماعه انا بتعلم البرنامج دا جديد لسه لو في حد عنده شرح للبرنامج او يقدر يساعدني ازاي ابتدي فيه ؟


----------



## solution4software (15 أغسطس 2011)

hi
if any one need Caesar II 5.3 (2011), crack
go to: http://www.4shared.com/file/64KN2rXs/SPLM.html
and download SPLM
then install it on your computer where you had installed Caesar II 5.3
after installation send you machine ID to
[email protected]
and get the license
and
enjoy


----------



## faridg22 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

hello every body i need caesar II 5.2 tutorial any body could help


----------



## engner hussein rad (28 سبتمبر 2011)

i need Caesar Crack please


----------



## solution4software (5 نوفمبر 2012)

CAESAR II 5.3 - 2011 R1 
Build Number:120525 , May 25,2012

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3N-KbH5PlM&feature=plcp

for more info contact to 

XXXXXXXXXX

ملاحظات المشرف:
تم حذف البريد الألكتروني وفقاً لقوانين الموقع
​


----------



## butcher008 (5 يوليو 2013)

solution4software قال:


> hi
> if any one need Caesar II 5.3 (2011), crack
> go to: SPLM - Download - 4shared
> and download SPLM
> ...



لو سمحت محتاج لينك التحميل


----------



## eng.amrattya (2 يونيو 2014)

CAESAR II 2013 R1 للبيع ..
سعر النسخه 150 دولار .. والمقابله وجها لوجه في مصر ..

ملاحظات المشرف:

وضع البريد الألكتروني مخالف لقوانين الموقع


----------

